# HS621 won't self propel



## garimh (Nov 21, 2014)

The used HS621 I recently bought is not pulling itself. It's difficult to push and is getting stuck on even the slightest uneven ground. 

Here are some photos of paddles. 



















I read that that the paddles are supposed to be changed when the distance from center shaft to end of paddle is 3.5 inches. If I'm measuring that correctly, mine seem to be over 4 inches and I was told by former owner that he just changed them last year. I'm assuming they are not OEM, don't know if they are even installed correctly and am now also noticing that right side of metal plate looks like it might have been previously cracked and repaired. 

I tried leaning unit forward when pushing it so augers make better contact with ground but still not pulling itself. It blew powdery snow OK yesterday but definitely not down to the ground like my old Toro single stage did. 

It looks like scraper is making contact with ground. Do I need to change paddles? Or could this be a belt issue? 

Thanks


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, it could be the belt, but I think that the issue is that the scraper blade is too far down and needs to be adjusted properly (when the blower is sitting on a flat surface and you spin the auger it should barely touch the ground or almost touch it (spec is 0-2mm from the floor to the paddles).
I'll check the manual tomorrow, but on this model I believe you want to have at least 15mm of rubber paddle measured from the end of the metal part.
When working properly they self propel fairly well.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, the auger had failed prior and had been repaired (not that well). 
It is a fairly common failure on HS621, the auger was upgraded to a similar design, but it includes some welded collars as reinforcement on the weak areas (very expensive part).


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Check the scrapper, its very easy to put it on backwards causing the said issue.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I just checked the manual and the minimum distance from the metal part of the auger to the edge of the rubber paddle is indeed 15mm (~19/32"). If less, they need to be replaced.
What I've run into with aftermarket scraper bars is that they are a bit hard to mount to the auger housing (the groove is a bit too small) and when installing it you'd think that it is on but it actually is to far down, which can cause the OP concern.


----------



## garimh (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks very much. I'll take another look to see if paddles look like the ones in your photo. Regarding scraper, should that be set to just about touch the ground?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

garimh said:


> Thanks very much. I'll take another look to see if paddles look like the ones in your photo. Regarding scraper, should that be set to just about touch the ground?


You adjust the scraper to the point that when you manually spin the augers the rubber paddles barely touch the ground (it should ideally be done on a completely flat surface).


----------



## garimh (Nov 21, 2014)

So I still haven't been able to get this blower to self propel properly. The pads are fine. Just bought a new set and didn't even put them on because the one's on there are nearly identical in comparison. Figured it must be scraper bar so bought a genuine Honda one and don't think it's fitting properly. Mine is on left in below picture and right side is picture posted previously in thread. 

That's as far as I can get the scraper to go on. Tried tapping with mallet but the metal part it's going on is thicker and sort of rounded up a bit so it's not going any further. Does that look right or perhaps I have a bent frame? It looks straight all the way across. 

Took scraper off and blower seemed to propel pretty well. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The scraper bar definitely needs to go further in. Look closely in the 2 pictures, see how close the scraper bar mounting bolt is to the rear area of the scraper bar on the picture I posted and compare it to yours, there seems to be a good 1/4" difference.
I had issues fitting the scraper bar on one HS621 due to some corrosion build up along the edge where the scraper mounts, I tapped it in with a rubber hammer and it went in.
When replacing the scraper bar I install it all the way in, then pull it out progressively while spinning the auger, your adjustment is right when the paddles barely touch the floor when spinning the auger by hand.


----------



## garimh (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks. That's what I figured. As mentioned, I tried using a rubber mallet but it would not go on. Strange but if I really force it on, the rounded shape of the metal changes the angle of the whole scraper so much that that back bit no longer sits against the machine and I can't get the bolts on. So something is definitely wrong. Perhaps I'll have to get a metal file and see if I can clean up the metal bit so the scraper fits better.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Post a picture of the snowblower laying back and the scraper bar off (picture that shows the edge where the scraper bar mounts). We may be able to give you hints of what could be going on.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

garimh said:


> Thanks. That's what I figured. As mentioned, I tried using a rubber mallet but it would not go on. Strange but if I really force it on, the rounded shape of the metal changes the angle of the whole scraper so much that that back bit no longer sits against the machine and I can't get the bolts on. So something is definitely wrong. Perhaps I'll have to get a metal file and see if I can clean up the metal bit so the scraper fits better.


Did you have any luck with this ?I am having the same problem

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## garimh (Nov 21, 2014)

I've had a bit of luck. Was going to post pictures but ended up banging one side till it went on well, then put the plate to hold it there and then tried to get other side on. However, as mentioned, when one side is on, the other side is way off and no amount of tapping is going to get it on. With the one side on pretty tight, I can get it to self propel if I tilt the handle up enough so the front end goes down. Is that how it's supposed to work or should it self propel simply by engaging the auger? 

It's pretty cold out so don't want to pull it off again now for pictures. Will try again if it's a bit warmer tomorrow but at least it's working a bit now. 

Thanks.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

My bet is on the auger housing being distorted or corrosion build up between the 2 spot welded plates that wont allow the scraper blade to mount on.


----------



## garimh (Nov 21, 2014)

Here a few photos.

This is one side of the bar. It's quite flat and with defined edges. 










Here's a photo of other side. It's more rounded with no real edges. 










You can see where it goes from being rectangular to more rounded. 










Full bar



















I'm assuming the cleaner looking rectangular side is what it's supposed to look like and I should try filing down other side to match?


----------



## Brian1234Walters (Jan 15, 2021)

I used a heat gun to soften the plastic scrapper and tapped it on with a mallet...no problem.


----------



## mdubby (Nov 16, 2019)

oh nice - wish i saw this earlier as I battled my scraper bar for a long time. I took pliers to pry it open to get it on as far as I could. I tried to straighten the bent metal a bit too. I think its on as well as it can be tho.


----------



## Brian1234Walters (Jan 15, 2021)

Purchased non OEM paddles for my HS621. Slighly out of tolerance and were slapping against the inside of the housing. I used my angle grinder and took off about a 1/32 to 1/16 off the edge. All good now. Saved 50% by buying non OEM...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Brian1234Walters said:


> Purchased non OEM paddles for my HS621. Slighly out of tolerance and were slapping against the inside of the housing. I used my angle grinder and took off about a 1/32 to 1/16 off the edge. All good now. Saved 50% by buying non OEM...


well you got lucky. i dont recommend aftermarket paddles for Honda SS. They are usually not worth it in long run.


----------



## Flynnagin (11 mo ago)

YSHSfan said:


> The scraper bar definitely needs to go further in. Look closely in the 2 pictures, see how close the scraper bar mounting bolt is to the rear area of the scraper bar on the picture I posted and compare it to yours, there seems to be a good 1/4" difference.
> I had issues fitting the scraper bar on one HS621 due to some corrosion build up along the edge where the scraper mounts, I tapped it in with a rubber hammer and it went in.
> When replacing the scraper bar I install it all the way in, then pull it out progressively while spinning the auger, your adjustment is right when the paddles barely touch the floor when spinning the auger by hand.





Brian1234Walters said:


> I used a heat gun to soften the plastic scrapper and tapped it on with a mallet...no problem.


i know this thread is a year old. 
do you have any pics of the blower and scraper. 
im really battling to get mine on. Thank You


----------

